# fenugreek????



## arotester (Nov 25, 2012)

hi,
i live in india and it's winter here ,so we get fenugreek a lot in the market.
I wanted to ask that can i feed it to the torts ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2012)

There would be nothing wrong with using the fresh leaves as part of a more varied diet.


----------



## arotester (Nov 25, 2012)

thank you emysemys.
one last question ,is mixture of dill,hibiscus ,fenugreek,corriander and basil good for the torts?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2012)

Tortoises can eat those herbs, but they usually don't care much for them unless they're very hungry. Herbs can be a small part of a varied diet.

Here's a thread where we discussed feeding herbs (dill, coriander, basil) to tortoises:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-197.html#axzz2DFdUsYhe


----------



## arotester (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah they don't care about herbs if placed separately but i tend to give the fine mixture of different 
herbs as mentioned above .


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 26, 2012)

From your herbs list, they will go after the hibiscus at least


----------



## arotester (Nov 26, 2012)

absolutely right yellow turtle, but actually they have to eat everything to eat something of hibiscus


----------

